# Mint?



## Coldliz (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if its alright for a Sulcata to eat Mint?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Melissa, my torts, all of them eat some sort of mint be it spearmint, or basil and they are fine. Some of mine even love Cilantro. I have not seen this on any poison list.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 16, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Melissa, my torts, all of them eat some sort of mint be it spearmint, or basil and they are fine. Some of mine even love Cilantro. I have not seen this on any poison list.



I was wondering the same thing also. Thanks for the info. 

________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm working on an outdoor enclosure for Sparkles and some Mint just popped up.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 16, 2008)

I never gave mint a thought. My girlfriend is constantly ripping it out because it has overtaken an area. I will have to grab some. Plus, I like it in my mohito's! LOL


----------



## Itort (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a picture in my mind of a sulcatta kicking back with a mint julep. LOL


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what kind of Mint that it is. I tried to pull it up because I was unsure of what it was. When I pulled some of it up it smelled minty. Dark green/reddish leaves.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2008)

I found that spearmint is very invasive so to keep it contained I planted it in a large Pot. It now covers the entire pot. So I can pick it anytime but it doesn't spread into the yard and take over everyplace.

Melissa can you post a pic?
Also going to move this to Food/Diet


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for moving this, sorry about that.

I'll try to get a pic today Robyn.


----------

